# Something new in LOTO



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet, but given GC's penchant for keeping track of basic comings and goings; I wouldn't be surprised to find this more common.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've always kinda made it a point to know what all my guys have locked out but have yet to see a GC or really anyone else for that matter do this.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like guys are leaving things locked out that could really have been turned back on already if they really wanted to. GC's are getting more picky about that. They're perfectly happy to let you lock stuff out, but they don't want the lock on all week if you could have taken it off on Tuesday, or whatever. Also lets them see, at a glance, who's got what locked off without physically walking to Timbuktu to look.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There is one plant where I work that that is part of thier LOTO program. It is pretty nice if you have several guys working in one area.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Sometimes, guys will forget to remove their lock.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> There is one plant where I work that that is part of thier LOTO program. It is pretty nice if you have several guys working in one area.


Yeah, that way you don't get the angry 2am call because they assumed that since you were working there, every lock is yours. A lot of guys that put tags on have writing on them that faded long ago. My tags have my name and cell phone number in sharpie. Some of them have my picture on them, but they were some freebies I got somewhere... self laminating and you stick your own picture in there. Sometimes I don't put a tag on, because a couple of my locks are engraved with my name and cell #.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, that way you don't get the angry 2am call because they assumed that since you were working there, every lock is yours. A lot of guys that put tags on have writing on them that faded long ago. My tags have my name and cell phone number in sharpie. Some of them have my picture on them, but they were some freebies I got somewhere... self laminating and you stick your own picture in there. Sometimes I don't put a tag on, because a couple of my locks are engraved with my name and cell #.


I make tags with my tagging machine to stick on all mine.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I make tags with my tagging machine to stick on all mine.



Same here. That reminds me, I think I have a couple tags and hasps that need to be relabeled.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I make tags with my tagging machine to stick on all mine.


Show off! :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Show off! :laughing:


 I try.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Same here. That reminds me, I think I have a couple tags and hasps that need to be relabeled.


I don't label hasps. For every lockout hasp I lose, I seem to acquire one of somebody else's. 

I picture this huge intercontinental pool of multiple lockout adapter hasps, and each guy "buys in" when he buys a few of his own. You lose yours to someone else, and you acquire some replacements from the intercontinental pool that sucks up everyone's missing lockout hasps. :thumbsup: 

I don't know about you, but I seldom feel like waiting around or hunting for the other guy(s) from other trade(s) that might have their lock on my lockout hasp. If I'm ready to roll, I'm outta there. I'll sacrifice the 5 bucks.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a few just plain master lock hasps then I have a few with a label area on them so I label those. 

Plus we have a few group hasps and then everyone just sticks a label on next to their lock.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I don't label hasps. For every lockout hasp I lose, I seem to acquire one of somebody else's.
> 
> I picture this huge intercontinental pool of multiple lockout adapter hasps, and each guy "buys in" when he buys a few of his own. You lose yours to someone else, and you acquire some replacements from the intercontinental pool that sucks up everyone's missing lockout hasps. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know about you, but I seldom feel like waiting around or hunting for the other guy(s) from other trade(s) that might have their lock on my lockout hasp. If I'm ready to roll, I'm outta there. I'll sacrifice the 5 bucks.



It's called _The Fuitcake Dogma_. :thumbup: There's actually only 17 fruitcakes in existence.... they just get passed around all the time to create the illusion there's a lot more.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> It's called _The Fuitcake Dogma_. :thumbup: There's actually only 17 fruitcakes in existence.... they just get passed around all the time to create the illusion there's a lot more.


It's been several years since I got one.

My turn must be comming up soon!:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I must be odd, because I actually _like_ fruitcake. 

I even have a favorite brand. Claxton's fruitcake. http://www.claxtonfruitcake.com/index.php


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I must be odd, because I actually _like_ fruitcake.
> 
> I even have a favorite brand. Claxton's fruitcake. http://www.claxtonfruitcake.com/index.php


 There is nothing wrong with fruitcakes:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Last Wal-Mart remodel I did, the GC wanted a LOTO log book. If I was locking something out for less than an hour, I didnt even bother with it..(like to demo a 277V emergency light). If it was longer than that, like to LOTO the feeder for a subpanel, then yes, it was in the log book. I also always kept a detailed notebook on my cart with me too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I started using these two piece tags. The top part goes on the piece of equipment, and the bottom part gets filled out and stuck on a master board in the plant. That way I can tell at any time not only what's locked out, but when, where, and who. It also gives me a rough idea of how many jobs we have going on. Board full of tags, and we gotta hustle to clear it. 









-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> At first, I thought it was just an oddity, but now it looks like a bigger trend.
> 
> I'm noticing on medium and larger work, the GC's are keeping a log book, that they want you to record in, each time you lock something off. Name, company, date, equipment name, location, reason, etc. Sign off again when you remove the lock. They want to know, at a glance from one consolidated location, who's got what locked off and why. It doesn't really enhance safety, but I think it's a good idea.




I think log keeping puts the GC in a better position to fight OSHA if fines are assessed.

We keep logs of GFCI testing on construction sites.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I worked in a mine like that, ASARCO. Real good company, they had us lock out like that. Log and all.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

We have a log book, and the control room also puts a "clip" in the computer with your name. This clip keeps the control room from being able to start the equipment. We have them put a machine in local, loto, go back to the CR and check that the equipment is not ready, and finally try to start it locally. 

With hundred of motors and numerous MCC's you've got to be careful.


----------

